# Weekly challenge 3/30 - 4/5   A passion for purple



## SquarePeg (Mar 29, 2019)

This week's challenge is to use purple as the subject or accent within your photos.  Look for shades of purple in your everyday life or create purple still life scenes or use filters and other post processing adjustments to incorporate purple into your submissions.  

Some suggestions to find the color purple - flowers, sunrise and sunsets, candy, clothing, mountains, lights...

Get creative!  As always, new photos only.  Get out there and shoot.  

Some instructional and inspirational links:
Create Amazing Sunsets with Lightroom's Split Toning Tool

How to get Beautiful Purple-Grad Sunset Colors in Seconds! – Lightroom Tutorials

Life in Color: Purple, Purple Pictures -- National Geographic


----------



## johngpt (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm reading the first link of yours Sharon and chuckled as within it was a link to "getting the right colour balance in your shots."


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2019)

Wikipedia defines Purple as a range of hues occurring between red and blue. Color theory defines it as any colors on the line of purples on the CIE chromaticity diagram (or colors that can be derived from colors on the line of purples). Short definition - If it's not red or blue then it's purple. LOL

Morning Purple -



Morning Purple by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Mar 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Wikipedia defines Purple as a range of hues occurring between red and blue. Color theory defines it as any colors on the line of purples on the CIE chromaticity diagram (or colors that can be derived from colors on the line of purples). Short definition - If it's not red or blue then it's purple. LOL
> 
> Morning Purple -
> 
> ...



Lovely flower shot!  I was wondering if there was going to be the debate on pink - red - purple in this thread


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2019)

What about the lavender/purple issue? Where does lavender end, and purple begin?


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Lovely flower shot! I was wondering if there was going to be the debate on pink - red - purple in this thread



Yup wasn't going down that road, I sampled "a" (not telling which) flower in the image to get the hex code to be sure. #923981 Color Hex


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> What about the lavender/purple issue? Where does lavender end, and purple begin?



And so it started. LOL According to Rapid Tables, it's at the very end of purple. Just below Thistle, and Plumb. Purple color codes - RGB purple colors


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2019)

Purple color codes - RGB purple colors

Oddly, I has always though of "plum" as a much darker color than is referred to as being "plum" in that color chart!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> What about the lavender/purple issue? Where does lavender end, and purple begin?



All shades of purple are welcome here, even Smoke’s pinkish purple flowers.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2019)

Cheating a little since I took this last week but I didn’t edit it until today.  




Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday (Mar 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Wikipedia defines Purple as a range of hues occurring between red and blue. Color theory defines it as any colors on the line of purples on the CIE chromaticity diagram (or colors that can be derived from colors on the line of purples). Short definition - If it's not red or blue then it's purple. LOL
> 
> Morning Purple -
> 
> ...


I see red in the center. You’re disqualified. Sorry, Smoke.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Cheating a little since I took this last week but I didn’t edit it until today.



All shades of purple are welcome even  "bluish" purple flowers


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Cheating a little since I took this last week but I didn’t edit it until today.
> ...



That is purple not blue.  You may need to calibrate.  HHahahhahahaha


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 31, 2019)

_- Purple Hearts -_


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 31, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



I beg to differ, it depends on where you sample. Nature doesn't paint in one color. Your Flower by the numbers ranges from #653ce2 medium blue to #7B5BEC slate blue, to #A57CFC bright purple, to #BD7CF4 a violet, and everything in between. Going back to my original definition "as a range of hues occurring between red and blue", the Iris leans more toward the blue side of the line, while my example was more toward the red. Monitor calibrated weekly.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## sleist (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## sleist (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## CherylL (Mar 31, 2019)

This one was edited while listening to Purple Haze, Purple Rain, and Deep Purple.    #766ec2




Purple Haze by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 31, 2019)

_- Purple Wave -_


----------



## otherprof (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## smoke665 (Mar 31, 2019)

CherylL said:


> This one was edited while listening to Purple Haze, Purple Rain, and Deep Purple.  #766ec2



Lol. A purplefecta!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## johngpt (Mar 31, 2019)

CherylL said:


> This one was edited while listening to Purple Haze, Purple Rain, and Deep Purple.    #766ec2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheryl, this is outstanding.

.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 31, 2019)

johngpt said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > This one was edited while listening to Purple Haze, Purple Rain, and Deep Purple.    #766ec2
> ...



Thank you!  I was inspired by Sharon's (Square Peg) floral photos.   She has posted a few that dance.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 31, 2019)

I watched the artist paint this box. The bright colors at the top left are on Sammy’s photo store.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 1, 2019)

A feast of Purple.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 1, 2019)

Feels like I'm going to be eaten.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 1, 2019)

Easter Baskets in the 99 Cent Store.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 1, 2019)

3/30/19  I seem to be surrounded by purple!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2019)

DSC_2536.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Apr 1, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Feels like I'm going to be eaten.
> 
> View attachment 170956


I can almost hear, “Feed me,  Seymour!” from  Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 1, 2019)

You peeps better be careful out there taking pictures of flowers.


----------



## paigew (Apr 1, 2019)

went on a purple walk this evening around my property  

1) I am not sure what this teeny tiny plant is, but I think it may be some sort of wild mint or nettle...the leaves are throwing me off on my searches! 


2



3




4) a splash of purple verbena mixed in with some white daisies 




5) bloom of the Texas Yucca plant



6) a random potted cactus 



7) wild onions 



8


 9) blue mist flower


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 1, 2019)

I'd kill for some purple right about now. Everything is brown. Green comes next, and should be here soon. My rhubarb is just starting to sprout, but way too red.  You guys carry on....Lol.


----------



## paigew (Apr 1, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> I'd kill for some purple right about now. Everything is brown. Green comes next, and should be here soon. My rhubarb is just starting to sprout, but way too red.  You guys carry on....Lol.


I'm sorry


----------



## otherprof (Apr 1, 2019)

Purple curtesy of the local 99 cent store.  4/1/19 
IPhone 7+


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 2, 2019)

From a visit to a market today .....


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2019)

Mr Happy


----------



## otherprof (Apr 2, 2019)

3/30/19


----------



## otherprof (Apr 2, 2019)

Purple Welcome, 4/2/19. IPhone 7+


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 2, 2019)

All I have is brown and gray. I think I need to move.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 2, 2019)

Special Purple Delivery!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 2, 2019)

paigew said:


> went on a purple walk this evening around my property
> 
> 1) I am not sure what this teeny tiny plant is, but I think it may be some sort of wild mint or nettle...the leaves are throwing me off on my searches! View attachment 170980
> 2
> ...



You hit the purple jackpot!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 2, 2019)

Artwork from the grands.  The child's hutch was built by my grandfather for my mother when she was 5 years old.  He worked for the railroad and used scrapped pallets for the wood.  The hutch is around 85 years old.



 

Roses
Gave these to my mother many years ago.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2019)

Fairies In The Morning



Fairies In The Morning by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## sleist (Apr 3, 2019)

The pinker side of purple ...


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2019)

A little wild



Flowers Oak Mountain20190402_0784.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

A little reserved



Flowers Oak Mountain20190402_0786.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 4, 2019)

Purple enough? In my defense it's a weed called 'purple mustard.'


----------



## otherprof (Apr 4, 2019)

4/4/19 New billboard!  IPhone 7+
Now back to the crossword on my favorite bench . . .


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 4, 2019)

Man! I've been watching for purple in my every day life. Nothing. Purple used to be a fashion statement and there were even purple cars. Guess that's passe now. Lol. Had to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## otherprof (Apr 5, 2019)

The Last of the Purple Thread




I swear I just came across this by chance a few days ago.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 5, 2019)

Every time I try to get out, that color pulls me back in!
The fence in front of the CBS studios on Fairfax Ave is covered with this seductive color!
D7200 50 1.8 D


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 5, 2019)

There is some purple in there somewhere.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 5, 2019)

Meditation
Absolutely my last purple picture for a while, and I'm going to cut down on my "sampling" of billboards, too. This one is a drastic crop from an iPhone photo.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2019)

otherprof said:


> View attachment 171228
> 
> View attachment 171227
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!



photoflyer said:


> There is some purple in there somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 171232



Look at those cherry blossoms.  Can’t believe I’m missing it this year.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 5, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Man! I've been watching for purple in my every day life. Nothing.



Me too, so I settled for something that was more pink than purple.  Now we'll see it everywhere.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > Man! I've been watching for purple in my every day life. Nothing.
> ...



This thread will stay open for any purple photos you want to share here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 1, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 256705


That’s pretty.  What type of flower is that?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> That’s pretty.  What type of flower is that?


Thanks! Mom calls it “ Bee’s Bonnet “.


----------

